# MarCum LX-7 video funny



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcumTube# ... xMsST0Uam0


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Not really funny at all.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Always been a Vexilar fan, but this new unit from MarCum does look SWEEEEEEEEEET! A real-time flasher on a screen has always been tough to do, but this one looks like they have it right.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDsu0kNU ... r_embedded


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....HAHAHAHAHA...i havent laughed that hard since i was a little girl thank you!

But for real i just bought one of these. The thing is going to be so sweet.


----------

